# Update systemu - pytanie

## canis_lupus

Po wydanie komendy emerge -puD world dostałem:

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.8.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

```

Rozumiem ze chce się zauktualizować xorg (mam 6. :Cool: . Tylko nie wiem czy muszę ręcznie wszystkie te blokujące pakiety które blokują instalację 6.9 czy jest moze jakiś jeden meta-pakiet odinstalowujący to wszystko? I czy update xorg'a do 6.9 jest bezpieczne? A moze od razu 7.0? Tylko nie wiem dlaczego w portage pisze mi ze dostepny jest 7.0 a upgradeować chce do 6.9?

----------

## s!l3ntboy

A masz w /etc/make.conf wpis:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86

```

 ?

Być może że xorg 7.0 nie jest jeszcze ustawiony w portage jako wersja stabilna   :Wink:  .

----------

## canis_lupus

To by chyba nie był podany przy 

emerge --search xorg

----------

## lazy_bum

Modularne Xy są już stabilne -- klik

Najlepiej robić wg. "migration guide"? Angielski / Polski

----------

## s!l3ntboy

Racja - mój błąd  :Wink: 

Nareszcie mnie oświeciło   :Razz: 

Wszystkie pakiety, które blokują Ci xorg w wersji 6.9 to moduły xorg 7.0 . Jak zapewne wiesz (albo i nie) xorg 7.0 jest już utworzone na zasadzie modularnej  :Smile:  .

Co należy więc zrobić, aby zainstalować xorg 7.0 (bo moim zdaniem lepsze to niż xorg6.9)?

Do pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask musisz wpisać wszystkie te pliki, które blokują Ci xorg 6.9  :Wink:  . Wtedy po wpisaniu:

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

Wyświetlą Ci się wszystkie potrzebne pakiety do zainstalowania xorg 7.0  :Wink: 

EDIT: Dla ułatwienia - odpowiednie wpisy w pliku package.unmask:

```

app-doc/xorg-docs

app-doc/xorg-sgml-doctools

app-emulation/winesetuptk

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-libs/mesa

x11-apps/appres

x11-apps/bdftopcf

x11-apps/beforelight

x11-apps/bitmap

x11-apps/editres

x11-apps/fonttosfnt

x11-apps/fslsfonts

x11-apps/fstobdf

x11-apps/iceauth

x11-apps/ico

x11-apps/lbxproxy

x11-apps/listres

x11-apps/luit

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/mkcfm

x11-apps/mkfontdir

x11-apps/mkfontscale

x11-apps/oclock

x11-apps/proxymngr

x11-apps/rgb

x11-apps/rstart

x11-apps/scripts

x11-apps/sessreg

x11-apps/setxkbmap

x11-apps/showfont

x11-apps/smproxy

x11-wm/twm

x11-apps/viewres

x11-apps/x11perf

x11-apps/xauth

x11-apps/xbiff

x11-apps/xcalc

x11-apps/xclipboard

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xcmsdb

x11-apps/xconsole

x11-apps/xcursorgen

x11-apps/xdbedizzy

x11-apps/xditview

x11-apps/xdm

x11-apps/xdpyinfo

x11-apps/xdriinfo

x11-apps/xedit

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xeyes

x11-apps/xf86dga

x11-apps/xfd

x11-apps/xfindproxy

x11-apps/xfontsel

x11-apps/xfs

x11-apps/xfsinfo

x11-apps/xfwp

x11-apps/xgamma

x11-apps/xgc

x11-apps/xhost

x11-apps/xinit

x11-apps/xkbcomp

x11-apps/xkbevd

x11-apps/xkbprint

x11-apps/xkbutils

x11-apps/xkill

x11-apps/xload

x11-apps/xlogo

x11-apps/xlsatoms

x11-apps/xlsclients

x11-apps/xlsfonts

x11-apps/xmag

x11-apps/xman

x11-apps/xmessage

x11-apps/xmh

x11-apps/xmodmap

x11-apps/xmore

x11-apps/xphelloworld

x11-apps/xplsprinters

x11-apps/xpr

x11-apps/xprehashprinterlist

x11-apps/xprop

x11-apps/xrandr

x11-apps/xrdb

x11-apps/xrefresh

x11-apps/xrx

x11-apps/xset

x11-apps/xsetmode

x11-apps/xsetpointer

x11-apps/xsetroot

x11-apps/xsm

x11-apps/xstdcmap

x11-apps/xtrap

x11-apps/xvidtune

x11-apps/xvinfo

x11-apps/xwd

x11-apps/xwininfo

x11-apps/xwud

>=x11-base/kdrive-6

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0.0_rc0

x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad

x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek

x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp

x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron

x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc

x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300

x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit

x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen

x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio

x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan

x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch

x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax

x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount

x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb

x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa

x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957

x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98

x11-drivers/xf86-input-void

x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus

x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix

x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740

x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810

x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt

x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic

x11-drivers/xf86-video-newport

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc

x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv

x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge

x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage

x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunbw2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg14

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg3

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suncg6

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunffb

x11-drivers/xf86-video-sunleo

x11-drivers/xf86-video-suntcx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident

x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng

x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

x11-drivers/xf86-video-via

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware

x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo

x11-libs/libdmx

x11-libs/libdrm

x11-libs/libfontenc

x11-libs/libFS

x11-libs/libICE

x11-libs/liblbxutil

x11-libs/liboldX

x11-libs/libSM

x11-libs/libX11

x11-libs/libXau

x11-libs/libXaw

x11-libs/libXcomposite

x11-libs/libXcursor

x11-libs/libXdamage

x11-libs/libXdmcp

x11-libs/libXevie

x11-libs/libXext

x11-libs/libXfixes

x11-libs/libXfont

x11-libs/libXfontcache

x11-libs/libXft

x11-libs/libXi

x11-libs/libXinerama

x11-libs/libxkbfile

x11-libs/libxkbui

x11-libs/libXmu

x11-libs/libXp

x11-libs/libXpm

x11-libs/libXprintAppUtil

x11-libs/libXprintUtil

x11-libs/libXrandr

x11-libs/libXrender

x11-libs/libXres

x11-libs/libXScrnSaver

x11-libs/libXt

x11-libs/libXTrap

x11-libs/libXtst

x11-libs/libXv

x11-libs/libXvMC

x11-libs/libXxf86dga

x11-libs/libXxf86misc

x11-libs/libXxf86vm

x11-libs/xtrans

x11-misc/gccmakedep

x11-misc/imake

x11-misc/lndir

x11-misc/makedepend

x11-misc/util-macros

x11-misc/xbitmaps

x11-misc/xkbdata

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config

x11-misc/xorg-cf-files

x11-proto/bigreqsproto

x11-proto/compositeproto

x11-proto/damageproto

x11-proto/dmxproto

x11-proto/evieext

x11-proto/fixesproto

x11-proto/fontcacheproto

x11-proto/fontsproto

x11-proto/glproto

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-proto/kbproto

x11-proto/printproto

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-proto/recordproto

x11-proto/renderproto

x11-proto/resourceproto

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto

x11-proto/trapproto

x11-proto/videoproto

x11-proto/xcmiscproto

x11-proto/xextproto

x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto

x11-proto/xf86driproto

x11-proto/xf86miscproto

x11-proto/xf86rushproto

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

x11-proto/xineramaproto

x11-proto/xproto

x11-proto/xproxymanagementprotocol

x11-themes/gentoo-xcursors

x11-themes/xcursor-themes

x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse 

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *s!l3ntboy wrote:*   

> Do pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask musisz wpisać wszystkie te pliki, które blokują Ci xorg 6.9 :wink: . Wtedy po wpisaniu:
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

Jeżeli coś jest w stabilnej gałęzi to nie bardzo rozumiem pomysł odmaskowywania tego. Chyba, że jakaś nowa polityka stabilizacji maskuje jednocześnie pakiety....

----------

## canis_lupus

Dobra, odinstalowałem starego xorg'a i merguje nowego, aktualnie firefox nie chce mi wystartować itp. ale to pewnie dlatego ze jeszcze nie ma całości X'ów. Moge mieć jakieś problemy?

----------

## Raku

 *s!l3ntboy wrote:*   

> Racja - mój błąd 
> 
> Nareszcie mnie oświeciło  
> 
> Do pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask musisz wpisać wszystkie te pliki, które blokują Ci xorg 6.9  . Wtedy po wpisaniu:
> ...

 

ja bym sugerował jednak dłuższe naświetlanie (może mocniejszą lampę?). Ewidentnie świeci za słabo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Chyba cała operacja się udała. Jeszcze chwilę potestuję i walnę SIOLVED. 

Mam tylko jedno pytanie: czemu musiałem przeinstalowywać stery od graficznej?

----------

## bartmarian

dlaczego skoro X7.x jest stabilne trzeba je odmaskować ? czy problemy z sterownikami np nvidii zostały rozwiązane ?

----------

## arsen

nvidia jeszcze nie wydała sterowników do xorg 7.1

----------

## bartmarian

jaki jest sens, bo na pewno jest, umieszczenia modularnego xorg skoro sterowniki do np nvidii nie są dopracowanie, nie wiem jak w ati (ale pamietam ze zmienialem z ati na nvidię właśnie przez sterowniki, moze się coś zmieniło), to mi przypomina laskowik&smoleń "trzy dobre"  :Smile:  xorg stabilny, ale nie ma z czym współpracować (bo nvidia i ati gości zapewne najczęściej), co prawda udało mi się (na bekapowym sys) zrobić xgl, ale 3d już mi się nie udało  :Sad: 

no ale to przecież co innego, a teraz nie mogę sobie zrobić "emerge -NDu world" tylko z palca, to co można, tak powinno być ?  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

Nie wiem jak tam NVidia, ale moja Ati (X700) pracuje tak jak przed przesiadką. Nie wiem, czy mam Composite, bo nie uzywam (wcześniej nie miałem - sprawdziłem).

Z "ciekawostek" podam, że x11-apps/xdriinfo chciało mi się instalować jako pierwsze, ale sie wywalało z jakiegoś powodu. No to zainstalowałem ręcznie pozostałe pakiety i na końcu (czy też prawie) właśnie xdriinfo - poszło. Najwyraźniej jest coś nie tak z kolejnością instalowania modułów (brak "constraintów").

Musiałem też przeinstalować sterowniki do karty graficznej (podejrzewam, że z powodu korzystania z bibliotek Xorg, które są teraz w nowej wersji) oraz takie rzeczy jak xterm. Niestety przestał mi się kompilować imagemagick (nie tylko ja mam takie kłopoty, ale na razie nie jest mi to do niczego potrzebne, więc ignoruję).

Wszystko, z czego korzystam działa, chociaż nie korzystałem z HOWTO o migracji.

----------

## Raku

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> jaki jest sens, bo na pewno jest, umieszczenia modularnego xorg skoro sterowniki do np nvidii nie są dopracowanie

 

wg http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=x11-base;name=xorg-x11 stabilny jest xorg-7.0. Tam binarne sterowniki działają. xorg-7.1 jest póki co tylko w gałęzi testowej. Czy słusznie? IMO tak. Mi działa bezproblemowo (sterownik radeon), a korzystający ze sterowników binarnych mogą sobie zamaskować kilka pakietów. Jak nie wiedzą jak to zrobić, niech nie korzystają z gałęzi testowej   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bartmarian

jeżeli dobrze rozumiem to ja korzystam z gałęzi testowej ? w takim razie nic podobnego, nie mam żadnego ACCEPT_KEYWORDS x86, jedyne co mam dodane (odmaskowane) to sterowniki nvidii (bo starsze nie chciały działać z nowszym jajkiem kiedyśtam), wine, qemu, mdf2iso oraz googleearth.

Mam zainstalowane 6.8.2-r7, pokazuje mi że najnowsze xorg to 7.0-r1 a zablokowane mam 6.9 - w takim razie ja tu czegoś nie rozumiem.

----------

## Raku

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> jeżeli dobrze rozumiem to ja korzystam z gałęzi testowej ?
> 
> [ciach]
> 
> Mam zainstalowane 6.8.2-r7, pokazuje mi że najnowsze xorg to 7.0-r1 a zablokowane mam 6.9 - w takim razie ja tu czegoś nie rozumiem.

 

masz rację, dużo dokumentacji musisz jeszcze przeczytać. Masz wersję stabilną (x86), a nie testową (~x86). xorg 7.0 i 6.9 to w zasadzie ten sam xorg (różnica polega na tym, że ten pierwszy jest zmodularyzowany, drugi to monolit). Problemy z binarnymi sterownikami sprawia xorg-7.1.

----------

## bartmarian

muszę na pewno poczytać, szczególnie dlaczego xorg mi się wpycha skoro go nie chcę  :Smile: 

wg mnie, skoro mam stabilną gałązkę nie powinienem dostać listy bloków, albo skoro 7.0

działa poprawnie, powinno się dać emerge...

----------

## Raku

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> muszę na pewno poczytać, szczególnie dlaczego xorg mi się wpycha skoro go nie chcę 
> 
> wg mnie, skoro mam stabilną gałązkę nie powinienem dostać listy bloków, albo skoro 7.0
> 
> działa poprawnie, powinno się dać emerge...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## bartmarian

nie no  :Smile:  z całym szacunkiem ! ale od kiedy stabilne drzewko wymaga odmaskowywania paczek ? , wiem jak zrobić bo miałem modularnego xorg, chodzi mi o zasadę.

Dlatego nadal czegoś nie rozumiem  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

how-to było pisane w momencie, gdy modularny xorg był jeszcze w drzewie testowym. Kroki z odmaskowywaniem możesz pominąć (co zresztą bardzo łatwo sprawdzić, prawda?).

----------

## Gabrys

Mam okropne popołudnie!

Upgrejduję sobie X11 do R7 i za nic nie chce działać. Postępuję według HOWTO. Wywaliłem starego Xorga, usunąłem katalogi i teraz mam tak:

```
# emerge -uDN xorg-x11

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.3] USE="-doc%" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,459 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 180 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  400 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 225 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 54 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 238 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="motif -debug -doc -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="savage -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -sis -tdfx -trident -via" 1,974 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 90 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 94 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  21 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-215 [207] USE="truetype -Xaw3d -toolbar -unicode" 765 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  USE="dri -debug -ipv6 -minimal -xprint" 5,871 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 1,039 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  USE="-debug -doc" 8,132 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  USE="-debug -ipv6" 87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 221 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 226 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="dri -debug" 275 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 78 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 201 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  562 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  795 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1  USE="-3dfx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="savage vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 24,882 kB
```

Jednak już przy libxkb się wysypuje:

```
(tu sobie normalnie konfiguruje) i nagle:

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating xkbfile.pc

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/src'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/ -I../include/X11/extensions/    -O2 -mtune=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT cout.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/cout.Tpo" -c -o cout.lo cout.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/cout.Tpo" ".deps/cout.Plo"; else rm -f ".deps/cout.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/ -I../include/X11/extensions/ -O2 -mtune=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT cout.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/cout.Tpo -c cout.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/cout.o

cout.c:35:21: X11/Xos.h: No such file or directory

cout.c:36:22: X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory

cout.c:37:24: X11/XKBlib.h: No such file or directory

cout.c:38:36: X11/extensions/XKBgeom.h: No such file or directory

In file included from cout.c:40:

../include/X11/extensions/XKMformat.h:32:32: X11/extensions/XKB.h: No such file or directory

../include/X11/extensions/XKMformat.h:33:37: X11/extensions/XKBproto.h: No such file or directory

In file included from cout.c:40:

../include/X11/extensions/XKMformat.h:37: error: syntax error before "CARD8"

../include/X11/extensions/XKMformat.h:37: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

../include/X11/extensions/XKMformat.h:38: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

... (i tak z pięć ekranów błędów)

```

Ktoś wie o co chodzi?

----------

## milu

X11/Xos.h siedzi w x11-proto/xproto -> sprawdź czy masz to już zainstalowane, jak nie to spróbuj reemerge tego pakietu

----------

## 13Homer

Przeczytaj mój post powyżej, podejrzewam, że to coś podobnego jak u mnie. Proponuję emergeować ręcznie każdy pakiet po kolei, jak się wywala, to następny itd.

----------

## Gabrys

Puściłem

```
while ! emerge --resume --skipfirst; do : ; done
```

Niech się wywala nawet co chwila  :Razz: , ale wychodzi mi na to, że najpierw trzebaby zainstalować wszelkie

*proto, aby reszta miała sens. Ciekawe, że portage tego nie wychwycił :/.

BTW. ktoś jeszcze miał takie problemy?

(Bo ja na kompie domowym zainstalowałem sobie Kororęę i od razu miałem Xorg 7.0 i Xgl, jeszcze zanim Xorg był stable.)

----------

## Gabrys

Po przerobieniu całego worlda nadal nie potrafi zrobić tych pakietów (np. libxkbfile, ale również xorg-server).

W tej chwili radzę sobie w ten sposób, że robię paczki binarne na domowym komputerze i instaluję je na tym zdalnym.

Ale kaszana  :Confused:  i nadal nie wiem dlaczego tak się dzieje, a to boli najbardziej. Może chodzi o jakiś profil, czy coś w tym stylu? Mam tam 2005.1 w domu 2006.0.

Jeszcze, żeby było ciekawiej inne pakiety też się zaczęły sypać przy kompilacji. Może po prostu brakuje im Xorga, ale może coś się po prostu zaczęło z niewiadomych przyczyn sypać?

----------

## milu

Proponuję tak czy siak na uaktualnienie profilu na 2006.0 a co do libxkbfile: czy z takimi samymi błędami się wywala?

----------

## Gabrys

To jest naprawdę jakiś głębszy problem. Przemianowałem sobie linka, żeby wskazywał na profil 2006.0 dałem emerge -uDN world i było do zaktualizowania sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4, bo przybyła nowa flaga ntpl. No to puściłem mu kompilacje, ale wywaliło się bardzo podobnie co libxkbfile. Czy cała sytuacja może mieć coś wspólnego, że niedawno konfigurowałem na nowo kernel, zbudowałem (ale może nie do końca) po czym zupełnie olałem dodanie obrazu do /boot-a?

Update:

To był _chyba_ faktycznie ten problem. Skompilowałem jądro, uruchomiłem je i programy zaczęły się _pomału_ kompilować. Na pierwszy ogień poszedł xorg-x11 (częściowo skompilowany u mnie na kompie w domu i zainstalowany jako paczki). Ogólnie zrobiłem coś takiego:

# emerge -e xorg-x11 -pv --columns | grep x11 | coś tam dalej

co mi przekompilowało w odpowiedniej kolejności te pakiety. I wszystko zaczyna powoli śmigać.

Teraz z domu kończę emerge -uDN world i na razie się nie wysypuje.

----------

